# Azureus clutch.... Need help!



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

New to posting but not to the board... Today my azureus blessed me with my first egg clutch. And now not sure exactly what to do... She laid them on a piece of shale in the back of my tank... Do I remove the piece of shale or do I attempt to remove the eggs from shake? Also what is the best way to take care of the clutch out of the tank?? I've read that most first clutches don't always produce... Here is a pic of the clutch and my tank... Any help would be appreciated!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

First off great looking tank! 2 ways you can do this if you want to raise the young.

1. Leave them in the tank and if eggs turn out good then the parent will more than likely take them over to the "pond" on their backs. 

2. Take the piece of shale out and put inside of a "rubbermaid" container and fill with water up to half way on the eggs. Keep at this level for about 2 weeks until they are free moving then move to individual containers such as deli cups. I wouldn't disturb the eggs to much by trying to remove them from the shale but I know others have had no problems doing this.

You should see some signs of development in about 4-5 days. 

There are obviously tons of info on this board on both egg care and raising tadpoles. 

Good Luck


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you for your info!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

The eggs will take about two weeks to hatch. If you let the parents carry the tadpoles to the water, I would recommend pulling the tadpoles out of there and raising them separately in cups.


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

What did you end up doing with your clutch of azurues?


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

I ended up pulling the eggs and piece of shale out and put it in a small Tupperware container... I'm not sure if they will pan out or not







. I know it's hard to see them though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

To me the eggs don't look good, azureus eggs usually stay black until they turn into tadpoles in my experience but give it a few more days. 

What type of water did you use to keep them hydrated? I use aged tap water with no problems. 

Sometimes the first few batch of eggs dont make as they are trying to figure it out. I would put in a coco hut with a Petri dish underneath as they will usually take to these right away. They will lay ever few weeks if conditions are right and will get it right soon enough.


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

I should have asked this but what type of supplements are you dusting your FF with?


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

If you look at the two pictures of eggs, there is a distinct difference in color of the eggs. In my personal experience they do not look good. I have a group of 5 azureus and the first 5-6 clutches turned out not viable. Now I am getting most of the eggs turning into tads. Don't be discouraged. Soon you will not know what to do with all the froglets. Good luck


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you for the great advice... I had a sneaky suspicion that these won't hatch but I was hoping for the best. I use just regular tap water that's been sitting around in a jug for a few days... And I have dusting my fruit flies with repashy calcium plus... I just made a 2 coco huts last week and Petri dishes under both of them but it seems now their not interested in mating... What are the best ways to simulate breeding??? And what are the best conditions for breeding??? I live in buffalo ny and it's gets pretty cold here... Thanks again for all your info!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree with the others that batch doesn't look good. I can usually tell early on, if the eggs look mottled colored they are usually bad. And that's how they look to me in your first egg shot, so I don't think they went bad from you moving them out of the tank just in case you were worried about that. 

If your conditions were right for one breeding they are probably right for another. My azureus however do not breed nearly as regularly as my cobalts. The Cobalts lay a clutch about once a week (more like 10ish days). The azureus...maybe once a month (but they are also much younger than my cobalts). If you're misting every day I'd say keep doing that. I used old tap water like what you do and I don't have any issues, but that depends heavily I think on the quality of tap water in your area. Mine happens to be really good for fish, frogs, and orchids. 

Mike
edit: I forgot to say NICE tank!


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Dont get discouraged to quickly and start changing to many things all at once Just by adding a coco shell you have changed the environment they are used to. Give them awhile to get used to it . I couldnt get the eggs from my Patricia's or the leucomelas to stop molding unless I flushed them with R.O. water and then used R.O. water to keep them fully submerged until I started to see the tail. Then I would change the water to something with minerals in it. I know it goes against what everyone else does but it was the only way I could get it to work ? also, nice tank .


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Darrell S said:


> Dont get discouraged to quickly and start changing to many things all at once Just by adding a coco shell you have changed the environment they are used to. Give them awhile to get used to it . I couldnt get the eggs from my Patricia's or the leucomelas to stop molding unless I flushed them with R.O. water and then used R.O. water to keep them fully submerged until I started to see the tail. Then I would change the water to something with minerals in it. I know it goes against what everyone else does but it was the only way I could get it to work ? also, nice tank .


That's a good point on molding. I've seen molding on eggs that I was sure were good (i.e., they appeared to be developing normally) and lost them all. I have had some experimental success using using DFC's black water extract and just dropping a couple drops over the eggs when I see a little mold.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks tardis101. I tried the black water extract, and different almond leaf tea's. But I just couldnt get it 100% until I went with R.O. water . then R.O. supplimented with SaltyShrimp Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+ Trace minerals at 200 ppm. never had any birth defects or unexpected death since . Of course the frogs I bred are a lot more forgiving than the thumbnails. Thats still untested water for me. Tarapota's have finally matured and have picked out a film canister, so maybe soon ?


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Now my female is laying random 1 egg clutches where ever she feels like it... I put 2 coco huts in there and they are ignoring them... What size Petri dishes do you put under them... What should I do... She randomly laid a egg on the log going over my water section and one at the top on a piece of great stuff??? Please help!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

And just FYI the first batch of eggs did not pan out... It's been about 3 weeks and all they have done was turn white and smell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

Since the huts are new to the tank they may still be figuring it out. I know the Petri dishes I use fit underneath the huts with not much room to spare side to side with maybe a 1/8 lip on them. 

You can check the dishes to see if they have been inside them by debris they would carry in. I try to keep all my petri's within view so I can shine a flashlight in to see if there are eggs. This helps so your not putting your hands in daily as this may disturb them. 

I would leave the tank alone for awhile and they will eventually use the huts to lay. 

Personally I would leave those eggs in there and see if they develop.


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Is there a reason for the one egg clutch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Another new day... This is what was left under the cocohut today.... They look promising but I'll leave it up to the experts... Let me know what you think?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

Eggs look good to me so far. Glad they found the huts. 

Be sure you put some aged tap water or bottled water half way up on the eggs to keep them moist. I also cover my containers up so water doesn't evaporate too quickly. 

Send some more pics in 1 week to see the progress. 

Good luck


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

Any update on how your eggs turned out?


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Rick... This is day 6... Not sure what to looking for or how long I should wait to see some development











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Those look to not be fertilized. Next time wait a day or two before you pull them. By day 6 you see growth. I'm sure you can find pics of fertile azureus eggs on the Board.


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

That's what I was thinking... And it's only their second clutch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHarlequin (Dec 11, 2015)

I only have limited experience with eggs, but I wouldn't toss those too soon. Depending upon your temperature, they could take a bit longer than expected, and to me, the ones that are elongating look promising (bad eggs usually remain round). If they're bad, they'll soon turn cloudy and whiten.

I've learned with my terribilis that it's worked best to leave the eggs in the tank until the embryos are mostly developed. That eliminates the risk of removing them before fertilization, and my male is a more attentive caretaker of the eggs than I am (though it took him a few clutches to learn). Once I started letting him care for the clutches, I started getting very high viability rates. Then I just pull the eggs when the tadpoles are a few days from emerging.

Best of luck


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

I usually pull there eggs in about 1 day as the male has already done his business before she lays her eggs. I would let the eggs go a little longer to see if they progress. 

At least there using the hut now!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I would not use the damp paper towels in the rubbermaid-it turns into a slimy mess! Make sure that you have a few very small vent holes in the containers lid.Good luck!


----------

